# Affect Effect



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

This may be helpful.

http://drive.flowplayer.org/214983/50447-DictionaryAffectvsEffect.mp4


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Josiah, I knew what they said in the video, but sometimes I have to stop and think before writing affect or effect in a sentence.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

I do find these days, I'm having more and more problem with words such as this, used to be easy for me, not so lately, even when I review the rules time and time again, for reason, I do understand the knowledge just won't stick, so. No matter, sometimes I still have to recheck, same with then and than.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I do find these days, I'm having more and more problem with words such as this, used to be easy for me, not so lately, even when I review the rules time and time again, for reason, I do understand the knowledge just won't stick, so. No matter, sometimes I still have to recheck, same with then and than.



My language skills are disappearing at an alarming rate. That's one reason I started posting Word for the day.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

Josiah said:


> My language skills are disappearing at an alarming rate. That's one reason I started posting Word for the day.



It's sad isn't, I know for me especially, because during my school years I was always an A to A+ student in English.  My early years I also worked as a secretary and an executive assistant where part of my jobs were to insure my bosses' letter's were pristine.  I can't tell you how bothered I have been by the deterioration of my writing skills, but, I'm having to not let it bother me as much anymore, as I know I can do only so much about it now, but, make corrections when I reread something and it clicks.  People around me that want to make an issue out of it and judge before they think, well, I have to just say that's on them and let it be.

Good for you for keeping up on it and trying to stay on top of your English skills, nothing wrong with it if it is working for you.  :thumbsup:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2015)

There are a few word pairs like _effect _and _affect_ that I have _always_ had trouble with. Normally I can conjure up a mental picture of the correct word in the context of the sentence, but words such as these will I fear always be troublesome to me.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 15, 2015)

_then / than

its / it's

their / they're / there

_Sigh


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 15, 2015)

not to mention _your / you're_


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 15, 2015)

Josiah said:


> My language skills are disappearing at an alarming rate. That's one reason I started posting Word for the day.



Josiah, if you hang around the internet long enough, spelling skills deteriorate because you keep reading the wrong spellings and it begins to imprint
on your brain. (This is just my opinion, btw.)   I now have to stop and think about when to use than/then, for example.  It was automatic before.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 15, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Josiah, if you hang around the internet long enough, spelling skills deteriorate because you keep reading the wrong spellings and it begins to imprint
> on your brain. (This is just my opinion, btw.)   I now have to stop and think about when to use than/then, for example.  It was automatic before.



Not to mention reliance on spell-check, I just type a rough approximation and then pay no close attention to spell-check's correction


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

I will often type their when I mean they're, and your, you're, sometimes I catch the error ahead of time, sometimes not until I've seen in a post that's been quoted.  I know the difference in these easily, but, when typing, I don't know, they just spring out across the keys by sound.  to, too, two, where, we're as well.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

Wonder why you get confused on affect and effect, take a look at this and tell me you didn't tinsy bit of a start of a headache.

http://grammar.yourdictionary.com/style-and-usage/affect-effect-grammar.html

I hate when they make rules that don't actually apply.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, see, that only makes it more confusing. Looking at their examples I would have used the other word in many of them.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2015)

How about  LET and LEAVE  ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2015)

Falcon said:


> How about  LET and LEAVE  ?



"Let me alone"

"Leave me alone"

Yep, that's another one ...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2015)

That last one is one we don't have a problem with in the Uk...there's no such phrase as ''Let me alone''...but I've heard it used by Americans on an occasion or 3


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, see, that only makes it more confusing. Looking at their examples I would have used the other word in many of them.



Before looking at that page, I almost used to have a clear understanding of the differences in usage, now I have to start from scratch to get it back more clear, but, certainly not from those examples given on that site.  :crying:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> That last one is one we don't have a problem with in the Uk...there's no such phrase as ''Let me alone''...but I've heard it used by Americans on an occasion or 3



I've only used it when saying let me be, but, then you could also say leave me be.  LOL.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2015)

let means allow.  leave means go away.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2015)

We don't say 'let me be' or 'leave me be' either LOL>.. 'leave me alone' would be how most Brits  would say it..


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2015)

let there be light.   I'm going to take my leave now, Good Night.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2015)

Remember. One should never use a preposition to end a sentence with !


----------



## AprilT (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes, let me be is the same as allow me to be, whether it's leave or let, it's still allow me to be alone, get GTH out of my space why don't ya, pretty please with a cherry on top.  :bowknot:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2015)

Me too Falcon , g'nite everyone...have a good evening.. fftobed:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Before looking at that page, I almost used to have a clear understanding of the differences in usage, now I have to start from scratch to get it back more clear, but, certainly not from those examples given on that site.  :crying:




I agree - I think sometimes education can have unintended consequences.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I agree - I think sometimes education can have unintended consequences.


hey, teacher!Leave them kids alone!(from Another Brick In The Wall.)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2015)

Falcon said:


> let means allow.  leave means go away.



leafs or leaves....


----------



## AprilT (Mar 18, 2015)

*https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/13245-Affect-Effect/page2?p=225693#post225693*


_Pronunciation: (let), Strict Standards: Non-static method FenSites::linkTo() should not be called statically in /site/html/dictionary/let.html on line 75 [key] 
—v., let, let•ting,
—n. 

—v.t. 
*1. to allow or permit: to let him escape. 
2. to allow to pass, go, or come: to let us through. 
3. to grant the occupancy or use of (land, buildings, rooms, space, etc., or movable property) for rent or hire (sometimes fol. by out). 
4. to contract or assign for performance, usually under a contract: to let work to a carpenter. 
5. to cause to; make: to let one know the truth. 
6. (used in the imperative as an auxiliary expressive of a request, command, warning, suggestion, etc.): Let me see. Let us go. Just let them try it! 

—v.i. 
1. to admit of being rented or leased: The apartment lets for $100 per week. 
2. let alone.See alone (def. 5). 
*3. let be, *
a. to refrain from interference. 
b. to refrain from interfering with. 
4. let down, 
a. to disappoint; fail. 
b. to betray; desert. 
c. to slacken; abate: We were too near success to let down in our efforts. 
d. to allow to descend slowly; lower. 
e. Aeron.(of an airplane) to descend from a higher to a lower altitude preparatory to making an approach and landing or a similar maneuver. 
5. let go. See go (def. 82). 
6. let in, 
a. to admit. 
b. to involve (a person) in without his or her knowledge or permission: to let someone in for a loss. 
c. Also,let into.to insert into the surface of (a wall or the like) as a permanent addition: to let a plaque into a wall. 
d. Also,let in on.to share a secret with; permit to participate in. 
7. let off, 
a. to release by exploding. 
b. to free from duty or responsibility; excuse. 
c. to allow to go with little or no punishment; pardon: The judge let off the youthful offender with a reprimand. 
8. let on, 
a. to reveal one's true feelings: She was terrified at the prospect, but didn't let on. 
b. to pretend: They let on that they didn't care about not being invited, but I could tell that they were hurt. 
9. let out, 
a. to divulge; make known. 
b. to release from confinement, restraint, etc. 
c. to enlarge (a garment). 
d. to terminate; be finished; end: When does the university let out for the summer? 
e. to make (a let-out fur or pelt). 
10. let someone have it, Informal.to attack or assault, as by striking, shooting, or rebuking: The gunman threatened to let the teller have it if he didn't move fast. 
11. let up, 
a. to slacken; diminish; abate: This heat wave should let up by the end of the week. 
b. to cease; stop: The rain let up for a few hours. 
12. let up on, to treat less severely; be more lenient with: He refused to let up on the boy until his grades improved. 

—n. 
Brit.a lease.let

*_


----------

